# My new 120l scape



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Shalom shalom 

This is what I'm about to start and i need your advice...[smilie=n:

[IMG]http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/5885/61009040.jpg[/IMG]














































I filled it water yesterday and im terrifies of alga..specially on the beginning,Im using active filter which is supposed to help..and I have got evrething else set

From your experience what is the best way to start?
lighting- watts? and how many hours a day?
W.G?
fertilization?

plants:
Christmas Moss
Taiwan Moss
Java Moss
Microsorium petropus 'narrow leaf'
and comming soon- Eleocharis acicularis and Cryptocoryne

Thanks for your help 

Dror.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Shalom right back at you! 

Get yourself some Najas sp 'Roraima'. It's the best new cycling plant out there. It floats and will not shade other plants very much. Put loads in there. It's easy to take out. It will keep the nutrients taken up so you won't get algae.

I love your rock scape. Like it more than the DW. Both do match as they are very rugged looking.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Would love to see one full of water. Are u going to put fish or shimp or just let it be scape only


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

what kinda rocks you got there? is that siyru stone?


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

That rock is flipping amazing! I would LOVE to have some of that! I agree about the Najas sp. Roraima. It's a an awesome plant, but very hard to find. I've been searching for 2 months with no luck until today.


----------



## angel004 (Jul 22, 2009)

very nice rocks. wish I could get some for myself.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi and Thank you for the Najas sp 'Roraima' tip,i never heard of that..

Glad you like the rocks(and the arrangement?? :slywink ,i do believe they are seiryu stone,we call it here 'wild basalt'

wicca27,it is gonna be full of shrimps and maybe a couple of altoms..


Dror.


----------



## Maciek_W (Oct 1, 2009)

It's awesome! Combination of rocks and roots looks really good!


> maybe a couple of altoms..


 I think that Paracheirodon innessi could look well in this tank 
I can't wait for photos of the tank with water!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The Najas sp 'Roraima' shows up in the For Sale Forum pretty regularly. It's a great plant.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Maciek_W said:


> I can't wait for photos of the tank with water!


seems like it's gonna take some time..............having a few problems :-k

Dror.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

how many pounds of stone do you have in there??


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

I guess about 10K =26.8pounds



Dror.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi,

Update-1 month old

far from being finished... but still 
I'm waiting patiently to the 'microsuriums' Narrow leaf to rebirth..after i cut off all the old leafs





































Thanks
Dror.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice!!! i really like it


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

I like it to!
very nice setup.


----------



## barmby (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like there is alot of mass in there. I think you are trying to overgrow the plants and have it more natural looking..


----------



## AquaLTU (Nov 17, 2009)

If you can write to the aquarium dimensions. This is very interesting


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you all guys!

*barmby*,you right it is a big mass but patience is the name of the game  if everything will go as i planning to it's gonna look much natural then now..(i hope)he is only 1 month old.
although,i took out the top stone in the middle(after your comment)and the "whole" concept has change..less heavy...now i have to find the right plant instead

*AquaLTU* 70Lx55Wx40H

Dror.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is an update -

It's been 7 weeks,i've made some minor changes....



















Dror.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## barmby (Feb 19, 2009)

Dror, the effect is kicking in. looking good.


----------



## langthangsg06 (Apr 9, 2008)

It is so nice . The rock is very charming . besides that , the driftwood is also matching with rock . I like it . TFS


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

very nice scape


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys :biggrin:


Dror.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

A.Dror said:


> Dror.


i i could there is one thing i would change the pointed rock in the right hand corner up top i would move that to the middle area where the one rock is getting covered up my the moss the smaller one. just me though but i still love the tank


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Some new photos :slywink:


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

wow really nice, can you tell us a litle more about how you fertilize?


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you both :tea:

oscarjamayaa,

Lighting-only 0.5W/L 7hours a day

100% R/O (because the substrate and the stones are not inert )50% W/G once a week

*Fertilizer-iron+trace=2.5M each/daily=Seachem flourish+Dry NPK...*

Dror.


----------



## GrandePippo (May 28, 2008)

Shalom, 

It looks very well and it is evidently looking better and better with time. Plants have a very healthy appearance and they suit the main idea of the tank. I like the moss especially. 

In my opinion the tank dimensions help you a lot. Tank width is so important for a succesfull aquascape. My belief is that the width should always exceed the height of the tank, which is exactly the case with your tank. (40 cm height and 50 cm width).

Congratulations again and happy holidays!

חג חנוכה שמח


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you very much GrandePippo ,and חג חנוכה שמח to you too 

Of course I agree with you about the dimensions,it certainly serves my purpose,i like much more the look of the cube...


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi :wave:

11 weeks now-





































Thanks
Dror.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

very good looking are you entering in the contest?


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow that is a great looking tank!


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks people..

*doubleott05*,Which contest are you talking about?there are too many...I'm confused 

Dror.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

wow, that is very nice! I really like the two-views you have. I think the moss is covering up too much of the rocks and wood though.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I really like what you did with this layout it is very natural looking.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think he's talking about the TOTY contest here. You should enter. The tank is lovely! Love the penny marshweed.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks 

Tex Gal,where can I read about this TOTY contest?

find the differences.. (-;

not a big Change just a little bit haircut in the back:










:rock:

Dror.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here you go!  There are nice prizes!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/site-feedback/64097-2010-tank-year-contest.html


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Tex Gal,are there any links that i can see results from previous years(sorry to bother you8-[)

The problem is(i think)that if I participate in TOTY contest I'll can not participate on any other contest later this year..?(ADA/AGA for example)am i right?



Thanks
Dror.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not sure about participating in other contests, you'd have to see their rules. You could always change things around a bit to avoid that anyway.

I'll see if I can find any links for you.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i see fishies!!!! what kind?


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks again Tex.

*bratyboy2*-

50 Cherry barb 









5 black Neon Tetra









and a cleaning crew..

Dror.


----------

